# just thinking if i can use this as a Temp gauge



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

just thinking if i can yous this as a Temp gauge on my bf750 it is for a pc it has Fan Controller to

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/cases_cooling/scythe_kama_meter_fan_controller/2


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It would probably work if you left your machine sitting in your garage. Since it's made to go in a cd slot in your computer I'm not to sure how well it would stand up to the element or even the vibration for that matter.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya i was thinking of that


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

wood be cool mod tho lts got thes heat sensor tabs and fan control


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the thermistors it uses ( i assume the probes are thermistors) are only rater to 194. 
you'll need higher than that.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ok man thinks


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

go for a AutoMeter gauge - never look back


----------

